
Ask HN: Will dominance in a particular ephemeral activity always be short-lived? - decasteve
I often wonder if businesses based entirely on ephemeral activities (e.g. Software, Internet advertising, social media platforms, etc) will ever have a solid footing.
======
sharemywin
They're in the business of change.

------
PaulHoule
Microsoft was the first microcomputer software company. They are still around
today.

